# $2.99 9/10ths for gas. Why does gas have 9/10 of cent?



## zzzz

Have you ever wondered why gas was priced with 9/10 the of a cent per gallon? The answers are varied but it appears that back in the day when gas prices were a whole lot cheaper the oil companies used this tactic to make a little extra on each gallon. when the consumer looks at the price they do not notice the 9/10 and back when a cent was worth something it amounted to a nice profit. Nowdays the impact is a lot smaller and to the consumer who uses 500 gallons of fuel (Average usage) tht amounts to $45. $45 I could use for something else for sure. 

Studies have also found that when a price ends in 9 consumers buy more. And gas prices always end in 9.

The oil companies get an extra $150 to 200 million dollars a year from this pricing. That is just a drop in the bucket to them.  I have been trying to figure a way to get this pricing system changed. It just does not seem right that they post a price odf $2.999 a gallon and charge me $3.00 a gallon. I am still working on it, maybe the Commerce department is the place to go.


----------



## Paulie

No one pays attention to the 9/10 when choosing a station to buy gas.

It hides the extra cent the customer is actually paying.


----------



## mdn2000

zzzz said:


> Have you ever wondered why gas was priced with 9/10 the of a cent per gallon? The answers are varied but it appears that back in the day when gas prices were a whole lot cheaper the oil companies used this tactic to make a little extra on each gallon. when the consumer looks at the price they do not notice the 9/10 and back when a cent was worth something it amounted to a nice profit. Nowdays the impact is a lot smaller and to the consumer who uses 500 gallons of fuel (Average usage) tht amounts to $45. $45 I could use for something else for sure.
> 
> Studies have also found that when a price ends in 9 consumers buy more. And gas prices always end in 9.
> 
> The oil companies get an extra $150 to 200 million dollars a year from this pricing. That is just a drop in the bucket to them.  I have been trying to figure a way to get this pricing system changed. It just does not seem right that they post a price odf $2.999 a gallon and charge me $3.00 a gallon. I am still working on it, maybe the Commerce department is the place to go.



Back when a penny was worth something, how do we get back, too much tax makes money worthless.

That is an excellent point, fact, when I was a kid I could by two pieces of candy for a penny and we had stores called "Five and Dime", or just "Dime" store.


----------



## mdn2000

I remember seeing gas for 27 cent a gallon. The price of gas rose artificially, during wars in the Middle East, back then I think I remember gas at 18 or 19 but I think I am wrong, hard to remember the price in the late sixties, I was pretty young then.


----------



## Jos

Just filled up today over $6 per  US gallon (3.72 litres)


----------



## Zoom-boing

zzzz said:


> Have you ever wondered why gas was priced with 9/10 the of a cent per gallon? The answers are varied but it appears that back in the day when gas prices were a whole lot cheaper the oil companies used this tactic to make a little extra on each gallon. when the consumer looks at the price they do not notice the 9/10 and back when a cent was worth something it amounted to a nice profit. Nowdays the impact is a lot smaller and to the consumer who uses 500 gallons of fuel (Average usage) tht amounts to $45. $45 I could use for something else for sure.
> 
> Studies have also found that when a price ends in 9 consumers buy more. And gas prices always end in 9.
> 
> The oil companies get an extra $150 to 200 million dollars a year from this pricing. That is just a drop in the bucket to them.  I have been trying to figure a way to get this pricing system changed. It just does not seem right that they post a price odf $2.999 a gallon and charge me $3.00 a gallon. I am still working on it, maybe the Commerce department is the place to go.



Most everything is like that.  A house selling for $200,499 or clothes for $12.99 or whatever.  Most things end in the .95 - .99 range.  Except Walmart.  They drop back their prices to different amounts, like .88 or .93.  Generally speaking, people tend to disregard that .99.  I do, except I just round up to the nearest dollar.  You should see how annoyed some sales folks get when I ask about a product and round it up.  They're always quick to correct me to the 'actual' price.  Yeah, right.   

The gas one is sneaky cause the $3.01 is big but the 9/10 is small, so you don't even really register it when you see the price.  You note the $3.01 and think that's how much it is.  Sneaky bastards, aren't they?  heh


----------



## Trajan

zzzz said:


> Have you ever wondered why gas was priced with 9/10 the of a cent per gallon? The answers are varied but it appears that back in the day when gas prices were a whole lot cheaper the oil companies used this tactic to make a little extra on each gallon. when the consumer looks at the price they do not notice the 9/10 and back when a cent was worth something it amounted to a nice profit. Nowdays the impact is a lot smaller and to the consumer who uses 500 gallons of fuel (Average usage) tht amounts to $45. $45 I could use for something else for sure.
> 
> Studies have also found that when a price ends in 9 consumers buy more. And gas prices always end in 9.
> 
> The oil companies get an extra $150 to 200 million dollars a year from this pricing. That is just a drop in the bucket to them.  I have been trying to figure a way to get this pricing system changed. It just does not seem right that they post a price odf $2.999 a gallon and charge me $3.00 a gallon. I am still working on it, maybe the Commerce department is the place to go.



andy rooney beat you to this oh,like 20 years ago...


----------



## zzzz

My point is that we cannot pay the 9/10 of a cent so it is in reality a whole cent and if we want truth in advertising and pricing for other products we buy it should be eliminated for the gas prices. To that end I have already started contacting people to see if I can get it changed. It may be like throwing pebbles at a charging elephant, but a pebble thrown into a lake can cause some ripples.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zzzz said:


> My point is that we cannot pay the 9/10 of a cent so it is in reality a whole cent...


1:  The price is posted; there's no 'truth n advertising' issue.
2:  0.9 cent becomes 9.0 cents when you buy 10 gallons
3: The pump rounds to the nearest cent - so, sometimes it rounds up, sometimes it rounds down.  Ultimately, the consumer has control over when that happens.


----------

